# Our old Newfie is gone



## PapaDave (Dec 6, 2012)

Katie couldn't hang on any more and passed this morning sometime after 7:00.
We've been expecting this for over 2 years, but she was a tough dog....yet a gentle giant.
12 yrs. old for a Newfie is like Methuselah.


----------



## swagler85 (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear


----------



## pen (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear Papa.  Seems like hearth.com members are in a rough patch when it comes to pets lately.  It's never easy.


----------



## firefighterjake (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear this . . .man this place is getting pretty sad lately with so many losses.


----------



## fossil (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your dog, Dave.  After I lose my one remaining cat one of these days I'm adopting a Tortoise that will surely outlive me.  I've been through it so many times in my life, I just can't see putting myself into a position where I'd be looking forward to enduring yet another loss.  Rick


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 6, 2012)

fossil said:


> Sorry to hear about your dog, Dave. After I lose my one remaining cat one of these days I'm adopting a Tortoise that will surely outlive me. I've been through it so many times in my life, I just can't see putting myself into a position where I'd be looking forward to enduring yet another loss. Rick


 
I agree, Fossil. It's great when they're young & full of energy. Thru their lifetimes we appreciate each one for the uniqueness of the individual personalities that they have, but it just sux big time to have to say goodbye...I've done it too many times - 7, truth be told - & I just can't take it anymore. Not sure if I could do a tortoise. Maybe I can catch a baby snapping turtle from the lake & keep it in an aquarium...


----------



## fossil (Dec 6, 2012)

If you got plenty of room, you could get an elephant.


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 6, 2012)

fossil said:


> If you got plenty of room, you could get an elephant.


 
I don't think so, my daughter has a peanut allergy...


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Dec 6, 2012)

Rick I have a 25 year old African Gray parrot for you.   She will outlive you.  She prefers men.  She is an amazing mimic, but uses her words and sounds appropriately.  In fact, she is a student of my behavior, and she anticipates my actions and narrates accordingly.   

I inherited her when she outlived her beloved owner, and we are looking for the right guy for her; someone who is home more often than not and who can handle being outsmarted by a bird brain.     

Dave I'm so sorry about your BIG girl.  Newfies are wonderful.  I have a large, smelly, hairy 12 year old I could lend out for a couple of weeks to help fill that void.


----------



## muncybob (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry to read this. No matter if they go on their own terms or if we have to make that final trip to the vet with them, it's *always* heart breaking.
But, as hard as that period is to endure we will probably never be without a 4 legged friend in our house.

12 years for a large dog is indeed a very long time. Rocky was our 1st St Bernard and he also made it 12 years. Just as you said, we expected it for a long time but he hung on as long as he could and went for his daily walks right up until the final day.


----------



## jwoair23 (Dec 6, 2012)

Very sorry to read this, if you look down a few threads you will see we just lost our 17 year old Pekingese earlier this week. Its very tough, but the one comfort I have is he lived a full life. From your description, it sounds like your dog was blessed to have lived her full life also. Sorry for your loss...


----------



## fossil (Dec 6, 2012)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> ...someone...who can handle being outsmarted by a bird brain...


 
Well hell, that pretty much sums up my life right there.  Show her a map to my place and let's see what the old bird can do.


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks all.
Prepping for this for (after rethinking the time span) almost 3 years made it easier.
Started digging the hole almost 2 years ago.
Mrs. Crabby, mom had a Blue/Gold Macaw that had a preference for men. And, we have some youngsters (grandkids ranging from 8 to almost 18) around already.
No need to add to the misery mayhem.
Parting is such sweet sorrow...... she had a good long life.
I remember when we took her to Lake Huron (we had a summer place in E. Tawas) and she spotted some ducks in the water. She went after the things and veered whenever they did, all the while going deeper and deeper.....until she couldn't touch bottom. That's when she started doing a slow turn-around.......just like a huge ship. Laughed my butt off.
That's what I'll remember.


----------



## midwestcoast (Dec 6, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss Dave and glad Katie had a long full life.  
When our rescued Finnish Spitz died too young last winter I cried every time I came home for the first 2 weeks.  My wife was the same. Maybe worse as she was 7 mos pregnant then.  Took a while, but now I smile when I think of her.


----------



## Gary_602z (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear it Dave! It is always hard.




Mrs. Krabappel said:


> I have a large, smelly, hairy 12 year old I could lend out for a couple of weeks to help fill that void.


 
Just not the same unless he is trained to poop in the yard!

Gary


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 6, 2012)

PapaDave said:


> Katie couldn't hang on any more and passed this morning sometime after 7:00.
> We've been expecting this for over 2 years, but she was a tough dog....yet a gentle giant.
> 12 yrs. old for a Newfie is like Methuselah.


Sorry to hear PapaDave.


----------



## loon (Dec 6, 2012)

No fun Dave 

loon


----------



## WellSeasoned (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that


----------



## Boom Stick (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Melissa220 (Dec 6, 2012)

As hard as it is, and I have been there,  your beloved Newfie had a much better life with you than she would have had with many others in this world.  She, and you, were  much better for the pairing.  I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## fossil (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice to "see" you, Melissa.  Hope you & Ace & family are healthy & happy.


----------



## rottiman (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.  Have been there too many times myself.  It sure leaves an empty feeling.  remember the good times.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 6, 2012)

Also sorry to hear about it. Went through it for the first time in my life last month. It hurts.


----------



## gmule (Dec 6, 2012)

My condolences for your loss.


----------



## Melissa220 (Dec 6, 2012)

fossil said:


> Nice to "see" you, Melissa. Hope you & Ace & family are healthy & happy.


We are, thank you Fossil. We just got in about 45 minutes ago from our round of fetch and a walk in the  - brrrrrr - 20 degree temps outside. You are also well?


----------



## fossil (Dec 6, 2012)

Oh, about as well as I ever am these days, I guess.  Thanks.  Rick


----------



## Dix (Dec 6, 2012)

Huggsss to you & yours, Dave, and some mega Dixie & Matisse snuffles for good measure.

It hurts beyond the bones, losing them.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Dec 7, 2012)

Not a good year for pets, it seems. Sorry to hear about this. I suck when it comes to losing a pet.


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Dec 7, 2012)

Very sorry to hear of your loss...it sure leaves a hole when they are gone.  I have lost many friends along the way...first time in my life that I dont own a pet(or maybe they owned me...)  After loosing 3 in a short span, I just couldnt make myself get another for a while...


----------



## luv2byte (Dec 7, 2012)

Wow, so many lately.  I'm so sorry.  Makes me want to hug mine a little extra today.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry for the loss...


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 7, 2012)

Really sorry. I say too often that a dog's short life span is one of life's worst injustices.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 8, 2012)

Newfies are wonderful dogs. Loyal, great. . Our good friends have one, a pleasure to be around. But he likes to be a lap dog.

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## SmokinPiney (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear dave. I lost two of my labs this summer and still miss both of them everyday. A friend of mine has 4 newfies and it's like getting bumrushed by a bunch of blackbears when ya walk in the house. Each one has their own very distinct personality.


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 8, 2012)

Most people would mention how much she looked like a black bear.
She was small for the breed at about 115 lbs., and she was 83 when we got her at a year old. She didn't like stairs.....at all.
I had to carry her up and down a couple times, then decided it was time to teach her how to do the stairs herself.
I believe her grandpa was somewhere around 250. I may be mis-remembering.


----------



## Shari (Dec 8, 2012)

I hate hearing of a pet's passing because they are so much of 'us'.  

We've always had dogs.  We adopted one and rescued two separately over the years, well rescue isn't the right term as they weren't from a humane society.  One was abandoned, someone found her, couldn't keep her and posted an ad in the paper.  A sheltie.  Best dog we ever had.  City dog that she was, had never seen a lake, thought the waves were alive and barked and 'bit' them on our first camping outing.    She didn't know how to walk in tall grass, didn't know steps and apparently was trained not to walk on carpet - oh, she had a wonderful life with our boys and numerous camping trips.  

Now we have this 7-1/2 lb. fur ball of a pomeranian - not really a bread I would have picked but she came home in our son's coat pocket when she was about 9 weeks old - she was doomed to be 'let out' in end of October weather in northern Wisconsin.  She's 15+ now, cuddled on the couch with me right now.  Most days she acts about 5 but the calendar doesn't lie and there are some 'accidents' now and then.  Hubby says no more pets when she goes.  He said the same thing when our sheltie passed....... 

Pets are family.

Condolences to you and yours.


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 9, 2012)

I was chosen today
I'm learning to fly
the world took me away,
but please don't you cry

And I chose you today 
to try and be strong
so please don't you cry
and don't say that I'm gone

When you're feeling alone
just remember our love,
I'm up near the stars
looking down from above.

Remember our love 
In a moment you'll see
that I'm still here beside you 
when you're thinking of me.


----------



## ScotO (Dec 9, 2012)

I've been so busy with that living room I never realized this post came up.  I'm very sorry for your loss, PD.  It's amazing how an animal can become such a dear part of the family, as I am sure yours was.  As nuts as my jack russell drives me, I'd be devestated if she went.  She's 13 going on 14 and her age is catching up to her.  She sleeps alot nowadays.

Anyway, my thoughts are with you brother......


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 9, 2012)

I put her in the field where she liked to wander. The shady part.....she liked the shade.


----------



## mfglickman (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this, PapaDave. There is no other dog like a Newf, I swear. I grew up with other dogs, I love dogs, all dogs (OK well most lol) but there is nothing that compares to the love of a Newf. 

This past week my Cooper boy and I made daily therapy visits to Newtown CT, which is close by to us, and Coop just has this way of making people feel a little better, a look, a lick, a lean, a snuggle, a full body bear hug or a mobbing by a bunch of kids all at once. Truly amazing dogs. 

Do you think you'll consider another Newf, someday?


----------



## Beer Belly (Dec 26, 2012)

mfglickman said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this, PapaDave. There is no other dog like a Newf, I swear. I grew up with other dogs, I love dogs, all dogs (OK well most lol) but there is nothing that compares to the love of a Newf.
> 
> This past week my Cooper boy and I made daily therapy visits to Newtown CT, which is close by to us, and Coop just has this way of making people feel a little better, a look, a lick, a lean, a snuggle, a full body bear hug or a mobbing by a bunch of kids all at once. Truly amazing dogs.
> 
> Do you think you'll consider another Newf, someday?


 Those therapy dogs did wonders for those in Newtown who made contact with them. Thank You for bringing some comfort to the area, it is greatly appreciated


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Dec 26, 2012)

So sorry to hear Papa...


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 26, 2012)

mfglickman said:


> Do you think you'll consider another Newf, someday?


 
I don't like to say never, 'cause that never happens, but I've been trying to keep the wife from getting another dog of any kind. 
We're down to 4 now and I'd like to keep it that way. Too much work.


----------



## corey21 (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear that i have lost 2 dog in the past one got run over and the other i had to put to sleep. I have 2 more dogs now.

Sorry to hear.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear PapaDave.


----------



## begreen (Dec 27, 2012)

This has been a tough year for a lot of us. Pets are family. I'm sorry to hear of your loss Dave. We have a friend that has always had newfies. They are great animals.


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## bfunk13 (Dec 27, 2012)

Sorry Dave.


----------



## rideau (Dec 27, 2012)

Years ago my son chose a Newfie as his first dog.  What a learning experience!  Just absolutely amazing dogs, and I know how much you must miss yours.  But we never lose the joy and enrichment they have brought to our lives.  May you have many fond recollections while gazing into a warm fire on winter's chilly nights, many cherished moments of stories shared.


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 28, 2012)

This time of year, she'd go out to do her "biz", then just lay down.
Didn't matter if it was 20 or -20. Loved the cold. We'd have a groomer do a field cut on her in the spring and fall, just to sort of keep her comfortable.


Our 40lb. puppy thought Katie was a couch.


----------



## semipro (Dec 29, 2012)

Dogs are so important to me that I now look back at my life in "dog years".
I used to think it was unfitting that dogs lived lives so much shorter than our own. 
Now I realize that this is probably for the best; that each canine lifetime serves as one (big) chapter in my own.
My advice, hold Katie in your memories and pass on your companionship and love to an adopted dog that wants nothing more than to be by your side.


----------



## PapaDave (Dec 29, 2012)

semipro said:


> dog that wants nothing more than to be by your side


 
Got a few of those already.


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 31, 2012)

Sorry Dave, its been a tough one here on hearth.com lately.


----------



## tickbitty (Jan 6, 2013)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear you lost your gentle giant.  Glad you have a crew of others but like other family members each one occupies their own special place in our homes and our hearts.  
I also lost my "heart dog" just a few days after that in Dec. He was 13.5, but it was awful sudden and I'm going to miss him for the rest of my life.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks tickbitty. Sorry for your recent loss also.
We lost a few while breeding Dachshunds. Had to give that up........it was too much. The law of averages wasn't on our side.


----------

